# [OCN Labs] Nixeus Revel Gaming Mouse Review - by Ino



## Ino.

*Nixeus Revel Gaming Mouse Review*

Disclaimer: The OCN labs program provided me with a review sample of the Nixeus Revel. No form of compensation is given for this other than access to the product. I do not own the product and I am asked to hold onto it until it is needed for future for giveaways or for future use in the lab that OCN will setup.

http://imgur.com/phYOFie

The Revel in shape is a copy of the famous Steelseries Xai/Sensei shape but fitted with the latest sensor available, the PixArt 3360, which is a public version of the 3366 in the most recent Logitech mice. It is widely renowned as the best sensor currently available. So in theory, this mouse should tick a lot of boxes for mouse enthusiasts. Let's see if it does.

The version I review here is the glossy white version with the white top, it's also available in rubberized black.

*Boxing*

The mouse comes in a small box which is similar in style to the old Zowie boxes.

What's included:
- Nixeus Revel mouse
- Manual
- A small warranty sheet

Box:

http://imgur.com/F0S2Dsk

http://imgur.com/ItVmgVf

http://imgur.com/5JjasiD

*Weight & Shape*

The shape is obviously very similar to the Xai/Sensei, although not completely identical. But in its dimensions it's basically the same.
It's a very nice shape to me, although personally I prefer the FK1+ a bit more. But that's nitpicking, both the Revel and the ZA11/FK1+ are great shapes to me that I can use with identical results.

Weight: 85 g (actually 84 g on my scale)
Height: ~ 39 mm
Width: ~ 68 mm
Length: ~ 126 mm
Number of buttons: 6

http://imgur.com/cgKIdTB

http://imgur.com/Gegy7Nh

http://imgur.com/5cJdjFY

http://imgur.com/3HIUxGP

http://imgur.com/plHHJo2

http://imgur.com/FWNK0Pc

http://imgur.com/G8tdH5u

http://imgur.com/qe5CZWI

Comparison
ZA11 - Sensei RAW - Nixeus Revel - G900 - WMO
http://imgur.com/2BcEGPy

How I grip the mouse

http://imgur.com/zb9nvRl

http://imgur.com/Pd1qNrr

http://imgur.com/cJstv6z

Of course shape is completely individual preference, so everyone has to try for himself in the end. The perfect shape for me might be horrible for others. So please keep the pictures of my grip in mind for comparison.

*Sensor / Performance*

What you'd expect from a 3360, it's really good.

I'll only post the mouse tester screen for the 400 CPI step, but rest assured it performs the same on the others too, at least in terms of PCS

http://imgur.com/tCZiroK

CPI steps

http://imgur.com/NmWlUcg

Funny enough, the Revel is one of the few mice I know that has CPI steps consistently higher than the nominal value. Which is not too bad, you just have to adjust your sensitivity for it.
The steps are 400, 800, 1200, 1600, 2000, 3200, 5000 and 12000.

Jitter tests in paint

http://imgur.com/uAoCwpZ

All fine here too.

If you are interested in seeing the Revel in action I have a short gameplay video with it.





*Speed related accuracy variance*





Angular displacement in that video was as follows

-0.28, -1.73, -3.06, 0.71, -0.24, -0.94, -3.61

If you check the swipes I actually do in the video and the method (which is not too exact) those 3.xx swipes could also be due to that. This is definitely better than any 3310. Really good.

*Lift Off Distance*

LOD is pretty low, barely 1 CD.

*Software*

Jk, there is none

*Buttons / Scroll Wheel / Cable*

The main buttons are Omron D2FC-F-7N(20M), wheel and CPI button are YSA, side buttons are something that I don't know. The button response time for the Revel is a bit higher than the G303 by ~2ms.

Nixeus Revel (A) vs G303 (B)
http://imgur.com/cQg0R1v

The mousewheel has a mechanical encoder, some TTC, don't know which one exactly. I do like the wheel action though, in general I like the feel of a mechanical encoder. Feels more solid than most optical encoders.

The cable is actually really good, very close to a Zowie cable and I'm really happy it is not braided.

Here are some pictures of the PCB and the switches:

http://imgur.com/3jIgmPn

http://imgur.com/84amViL

http://imgur.com/plJDUUj

http://imgur.com/Sx8lAh2

http://imgur.com/i5kNvRS

*Build Quality*

Now there have been reports of the Revel having some quality trouble from early adopters, mainly the main buttons being either very hard to click or getting stuck while clicking. I can't say that any of this applies to my unit, the clicks were ok really. Not light, rather hard as Zowies, but not getting stuck and not unreliable. Maybe I just got lucky or maybe people just expect better buttons. Between the Revel and my Sensei Raw both have very similar clicks. The only thing I can definitely say is that the right click sounds more hollow than the left.
The side buttons aren't too great in design, mainly because they use a lever system to push down on the switch which causes pre travel, same as with the Zowie EC series for example.
What I really don't like are the relatively small mousefeet or maybe just the way they are placed. The lower body of the mouse scrapes on my mousepad in downward movements. It's not so bad that I can't play with it, but enough to be considerably annoying. If I'd decide to use it for a longer time I'd definitely look into aftermarket skates, maybe some hyperglides for MS mice could do the trick. I think if the stock feet were just a bit thicker it would be fine too, but all that would need testing to decide.

*Conclusion*

All in all my unit is satisfactory, it delivers 3360 performance in a Sensei shape and a year ago this would have been all that was needed and I'd have made the Revel my main driver. Right now there are several mice coming out in a similar shape and many more with the 3360. The sensor difference to the 3310 isn't even that great, at least not for my performance and there are lots of good ambi shapes.
So on the strong side the Revel has a good sensor, a good cable and a great shape. On the weak side it has mixed quality for the buttons and bad mousefeet. You be the judge on how important each part of this is for you personally.
At least the Revel comes at a fair price point if you look at the current competitors.


----------



## Arizonian

Solid review ino.









Very fair assessment.


----------



## mikesn

Very solid review, Ino. Fair, too.

My concern about the bad mousefeet is that, even if Nixeus steps up and supplies replacements or something, the problem is more fundamental. I.e. the very design/specs on the feet are probably just bad, so replacements, even if they're marginally less crappy, are never going to be particularly nice. I don't know realistically whether they'd consider starting from scratch somehow with better mousefeet that still occupy the same space, but it'd probably need that level of escalation to really fix.

The only other fix is going to be aftermarket skates that happen to work. I'm hoping people can figure out what works without detracting from performance, since the LOD is so low on the 3360 it's going to be a little more challenging than it might be with other mice/sensors.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesn*
> 
> Very solid review, Ino. Fair, too.
> 
> My concern about the bad mousefeet is that, even if Nixeus steps up and supplies replacements or something, the problem is more fundamental. I.e. the very design/specs on the feet are probably just bad, so replacements, even if they're marginally less crappy, are never going to be particularly nice. I don't know realistically whether they'd consider starting from scratch somehow with better mousefeet that still occupy the same space, but it'd probably need that level of escalation to really fix.
> 
> The only other fix is going to be aftermarket skates that happen to work. I'm hoping people can figure out what works without detracting from performance, since the LOD is so low on the 3360 it's going to be a little more challenging than it might be with other mice/sensors.


I think a big foot at the bottom closer to the corner (similar to how Zowie does it) would solve the issue.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Thank-you for the review.

We are taking a look at the mouse feet issue that some people are reporting. I am just waiting on confirmation on a proposed resolution. I personally tested 10 randomly selected mice a few days ago for this shipment and was not able to replicate the drag. But I think someone else on our team member did on at least one mouse - but that mouse was taken apart and same mouse feet was put back (edit after confirming). Hopefully I will be able to announce it once we can confirm the solution works.


----------



## SmashTV

In my case the drag went away after some time in QL. My side buttons are also very light with no pretravel.

But the feet do need a change though. They can also pack some extras in if need be like Zowie, EVGA, anyone else does.


----------



## ncck

For unrelated but related reference the stock feed on the finalmouse were very sharply cut and had initial drag - after gaming pretty hard with them for 2 weeks they began to.. 'round' and become more slick, now the feet are much more slick and this could be exactly what you guys are experiencing.. just sharp cuts that catch on the fibers of the mousepad


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Funny enough, the Revel is one of the few mice I know that has CPI steps consistently higher than the nominal value.


except for g402 and g302 where logitech literally mislabelled the steps, the ratio of the actual value to the nominal value is theoretically a constant independent, so you can summarize the plot with a single percentage


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> except for g402 and g302 where logitech literally mislabelled the steps, the ratio of the actual value to the nominal value is theoretically a constant independent, so you can summarize the plot with a single percentage


I guess back with the G402/302 I didn't really record the CPI steps








Yeah for the Revel the percentage is very apparent when you cut the graph at 2000 CPI, it's two lines with a different slope, like it should be I think. I only use the graph because of that weird behaviour of the Mionix back then where the curve flattened around 4800 CPI and then even declined at higher steps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> For unrelated but related reference the stock feed on the finalmouse were very sharply cut and had initial drag - after gaming pretty hard with them for 2 weeks they began to.. 'round' and become more slick, now the feet are much more slick and this could be exactly what you guys are experiencing.. just sharp cuts that catch on the fibers of the mousepad


Yeah, maybe that is also an issue. Still it shouldn't happen that way because drag=wear on the pad too. And heaving to break in your mouse feet is annoying. But they are looking into it and if it's a lessons learned that benefits upcoming mice (and hopefully these too?) it's a step in the right direction.

I still think that the very back region also digs into the pad itself because of the lack of mouse feet there, but that is just feeling and I'm not going to ruin my pads with some color marking test


----------



## dobragab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> So on the strong side the Revel has a good sensor, a good cable and a great shape. On the weak side it has mixed quality for the buttons and bad mousefeet. You be the judge on how important each part of this is for you personally.


Switches can be desoldered and replaced with Omron D2F-01F. Feet are even easier to replace. But one can't just replace the shape or the sensor. (Or weight. khm... G502.)

Btw the side switches are Panasonic EVQP0 with black pin. Which is of the most hated switch ever used in mice (from WMO to G502 wheel tilt). I think both can be replaced to Omron D2F-01F, maybe one is blocked by a resistor, maybe it has a place under the switch.


----------



## Boinz

How much will this retail for?


----------



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## 2shellbonus

Is there any difference between the sensei shape and this? Can you do a photo where they touch bases to compare?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dobragab*
> 
> Switches can be desoldered and replaced with Omron D2F-01F. Feet are even easier to replace. But one can't just replace the shape or the sensor. (Or weight. khm... G502.)
> 
> Btw the side switches are Panasonic EVQP0 with black pin. Which is of the most hated switch ever used in mice (from WMO to G502 wheel tilt). I think both can be replaced to Omron D2F-01F, maybe one is blocked by a resistor, maybe it has a place under the switch.


I don't think changing switches for the main buttons would make a lot of difference. It's mainly the design of the shell I think.
Of course you can always mid mice and changing feet is easy enough, but it should not be necessary for a basically satisfactory result. Changing to improve comfort is fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> Is there any difference between the sensei shape and this? Can you do a photo where they touch bases to compare?


I held them base to base, they are exactly the same dimension there. The top of the sensei looks more bulky, but I think that's an optical illusion.
Can't do pictures before tomorrow unfortunately.


----------



## kr0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I don't think changing switches for the main buttons would make a lot of difference. It's mainly the design of the shell I think.
> Of course you can always mid mice and changing feet is easy enough, but it should not be necessary for a basically satisfactory result. Changing to improve comfort is fine.
> I held them base to base, they are exactly the same dimension there. The top of the sensei looks more bulky, but I think that's an optical illusion.
> Can't do pictures before tomorrow unfortunately.


Huge difference! Had M1 & M2 replaced with d2f-01f-t and they barely take any force before actuating. Also had main switches of DA 3Gv2 replaced yesterday, a feather could actuate the them which is borderline a con


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kr0w*
> 
> Huge difference! Had M1 & M2 replaced with d2f-01f-t and they barely take any force before actuating. Also had main switches of DA 3Gv2 replaced yesterday, a feather could actuate the them which is borderline a con


Hm, that's good to know, I thought it would be like with the Zowies where the stiffness comes from the shell.


----------



## kr0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Hm, that's good to know, I thought it would be like with the Zowies where the stiffness comes from the shell.


I debated changing them for my EC1-A as well, but decided not to based on how the 01f-t felt on DA, G400, & IME3.0; they seem to have a more significant effect on ergo mice. Changed WMO last year, definitely a more satisfying click, but felt the same in terms of force required


----------



## kr0w

I should also note that the grey tip on 01f-t are slightly higher than the defaults so that can play a role?? But I had to sand them down, otherwise the mouse would get stuck and register as a click


----------



## dobragab

Omron D2F-01F switches are wonder-workers and underrated here. ALL buttons are better with those, much better than D2FC-F-7N as well. I personally have an old FK, those Huanos are from hell i believe. It's just perfect with D2F-01F.

The grey pin is higher indeed, maybe you need to sand them (or the shell) a bit, it depends on the mouse.


----------



## discoprince

nice review Ino.

i would totally get this mouse over the dream machines 3360. i agree a year ago this would have been all i needed.

too bad for nexius and dream machines, logitech is dropping that new mouse and it looks so good (im sure you know that already). also i've never been that big of a fan of the sensei shape, i prefer the g100s shape so much more.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dobragab*
> 
> Omron D2F-01F switches are wonder-workers and underrated here. ALL buttons are better with those, much better than D2FC-F-7N as well. I personally have an old FK, those Huanos are from hell i believe. It's just perfect with D2F-01F.
> 
> The grey pin is higher indeed, maybe you need to sand them (or the shell) a bit, it depends on the mouse.


Is there a version of the D2F-01F that is rated higher than 1M clicks? That's the thing that has kinda thrown me off about them. Not that I probably use any mouse that long these days, but...


----------



## dobragab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Is there a version of the D2F-01F that is rated higher than 1M clicks? That's the thing that has kinda thrown me off about them. Not that I probably use any mouse that long these days, but...


Either chinese Omrons' 5M / 10M / 20M is a lie, or D2F-01F's 1M is underestimated. Anyway, they seem to last longer than chinese ones in practise.


----------



## m4gg0t

The revel is a good mouse, awesome sensor but the difference in the feeling of the LMB and RMB, dragging of the mouse feet on a pad and the thumb button placement make it an annoyance to use.


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Might actually get this mouse. First mouse purchase in 8 months?!?


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenith Phantasm*
> 
> Might actually get this mouse. First mouse purchase in 8 months?!?


Well, it shouldn't send you to the doctor's office so it's got that going for it.


----------



## dobragab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Well, it shouldn't send you to the doctor's office so it's got that going for it.


Which is mice.


----------



## Secondo

On massdrop I read like 3-4 comments claiming that the Revel felt a little bit smaller in size than the DM1 pro and thus making the DM1 pro a more accurate copy of the Sensei. Is this true? Which of the two reminds you most of the Sensei?


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Thank-you for the review.
> 
> We are taking a look at the mouse feet issue that some people are reporting. I am just waiting on confirmation on a proposed resolution. I personally tested 10 randomly selected mice a few days ago for this shipment and was not able to replicate the drag. But I think someone else on our team member did on at least one mouse - but that mouse was taken apart and same mouse feet was put back (edit after confirming). Hopefully I will be able to announce it once we can confirm the solution works.


Well as far as reproducing.

It's mostly noticeable during vertical recoil control in games for me. At that point I might be putting a bit more pressure on the rear to gradually drag it down.

One thing intrigues me, the side button design. Was it intended to be a lever system? A lot of lighter mice (from pretty much all brands except Logitech) have shown issues for me such as being able to activate the side-buttons by pressing the shell firmly. To name 2 examples: ROCCAT Savu & Zowie AM. The Revel doesn't have this and I think this lever system is actually WHY it doesn't have this issue.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Well as far as reproducing.
> 
> It's mostly noticeable during vertical recoil control in games for me. At that point I might be putting a bit more pressure on the rear to gradually drag it down.
> 
> One thing intrigues me, the side button design. Was it intended to be a lever system? A lot of lighter mice (from pretty much all brands except Logitech) have shown issues for me such as being able to activate the side-buttons by pressing the shell firmly. To name 2 examples: ROCCAT Savu & Zowie AM. The Revel doesn't have this and I think this lever system is actually WHY it doesn't have this issue.


That's the actuation force that makes vertical recoil feel weird - at least for me, doesn't have to do with the rear of the shape. But try pulling down slower/more gentle -- although I'm positive it comes down to the clicks.. that's just my opinion though

Using this mouse in OW right now I'm rank 77 and it's doing pretty well - I guess my only real complaint is the M1/M2 not being as good as ones I've used in the past and other than the random can't click anything bug which I get sometimes it's very solid especially for the price


----------



## CorruptBE

Ehm no, I just reproduced it again. Normally I just "do it" without thinking, took a closer look and the second I "begin" my recoil control something at the back of the mouse "scrapes". Buttons are a non issue for me atm, I was using a FK2 before all of this, coming from Huano's they feel like a breeze lol.

Time to order some random tiny hyperglides, because other then that, this mouse is way better then my FK2 tbh









Is it silly to say that I even find it easier to select "text" in the browser with a 3360 then a 3310?









I have a more relaxed clawpaw grip but once I "acquire" my target I sort of slightly tighten my grip and switch to a full on clawgrip that steadily drags down and makes smaller adjustments for recoil.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Is it silly to say that I even find it easier to select "text" in the browser with a 3360 then a 3310?


Interesting. What CPI step do you use on desktop?
Cant wait to test the mouse myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secondo*
> 
> On massdrop I read like 3-4 comments claiming that the Revel felt a little bit smaller than the DM1 pro and thus making the DM1 pro a more accurate copy of the Sensei. Is this true? Which of the two reminds you most of the Sensei?


I thought the only difference is the side button placement. was a bit shocked when i heard that the sensor placement was higher on the revel, but it turned out to be wrong. Thankfully.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> Interesting. What CPI step do you use on desktop?
> Cant wait to test the mouse myself.


I'm using 1200 pretty much everywhere.

But that's mostly because my old FK2 its DPI on 800 was off by a large margin (using the high LOD setting), near about a 1000 dpi. Had to finetune a bit here and there in games, but I recon if it had a step of 1000, I could've just jumped in straight.


----------



## rugi

Don't know if this was posted yet. I agree with his thoughts, have been playing like a monster since switching to this from the 303. No misclicks, much more comfortable in hand and just as snappy with the sensor.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-Z2uhxNjeo


----------



## Travieso

3 issues i have with this mouse

1. Build quality (material) is so damn awful. Even worse than to say Kinzu or something like that.

2. Not accurate CPI step. 400 more like 450. I know i can compensate this by adjusting in game sensitivity but this is a little bit annoying.

3. Lift of distance is too low. I have a habit of lifting mouse a bit when doing fast swipe. Sometimes when gaming i just lost tracking since i lifted the mouse too high and died miserably.

Other than this it's a decent mouse.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travieso*
> 
> 3. Lift of distance is too low. I have a habit of lifting mouse a bit when doing fast swipe. Sometimes when gaming i just lost tracking since i lifted the mouse too high and died miserably.


That's a bad habit anyway because even if you don't lose tracking lifting the mouse changes the CPI (it's dependent on the distance from the surface) so lifting while swiping makes your accuracy poor. So that is something I'd work on getting rid off.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travieso*
> 
> 3 issues i have with this mouse
> 
> 1. Build quality (material) is so damn awful. Even worse than to say Kinzu or something like that.
> 
> 2. Not accurate CPI step. 400 more like 450. I know i can compensate this by adjusting in game sensitivity but this is a little bit annoying.
> 
> 3. Lift of distance is too low. I have a habit of lifting mouse a bit when doing fast swipe. Sometimes when gaming i just lost tracking since i lifted the mouse too high and died miserably.
> 
> Other than this it's a decent mouse.


1. This is subjective. I own the DM1 Pro S as well and despite the similar shape, the Pro S is a sweat and fingerprint magnet and feels cheap. Hell, my DeathAdder feels cheap but I love it despite the $60 USD price tag









2. This is probably the ONLY mouse I own where I actually had to change my in-game settings to have 800 CPI actually feel like 800 CPI. I actually don't mind mice that come with software to customize it. That way, you can add or subtract a few notches to your favorite CPI (like Mionix, Razer, Logitech)

3. Everyone has different styles of playing. Not like the pros are examples of what you should or shouldn't do, but if you notice, they usually game on a medium to small mouse mat and do precise but controlled swipes. Rarely picking up the mouse. I too am guilty of picking up the mouse sometimes, but the LOD setting is mainly to have your sensor adjust to the surface you are using or if you replaced your mouse skates that so happen to be too thick or thin and it threw the tracking all off.


----------



## CeeSA

Got my exemplar today (white version).

Before even connect to the PC, there is already a really annoying thing:

All buttons are very loud!

Actuall I can't remember any mouse with louder buttons than the nixeus revel!

Main buttons are loud (shell design?), scroll and dpi button as well (shell design too?).
The side buttons are loud for it selfs "thock, thock".

I am suprised how good the side button fell though. Even with this construcion they feel much better than the Zowie EC* I got. Much shorter travelway and good feedback.
I aksing myself wether I should exchange ALL buttons or even sell the mouse.

I really wonder wether someone else mentioned that....?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeSA*
> 
> Got my exemplar today (white version).
> 
> Before even connect to the PC, there is already a really annoying thing:
> 
> All buttons are very loud!
> 
> Actuall I can't remember any mouse with louder buttons than the nixeus revel!
> 
> Main buttons are loud (shell design?), scroll and dpi button as well (shell design too?).
> The side buttons are loud for it selfs "thock, thock".
> 
> I am suprised how good the side button fell though. Even with this construcion they feel much better than the Zowie EC* I got. Much shorter travelway and good feedback.
> I aksing myself wether I should exchange ALL buttons or even sell the mouse.
> 
> I really wonder wether someone else mentioned that....?


Loud? Ever use Zowie mice?







Unfortunately, this and the DM1 Pro S have a very similar hollow sound to their mouse clicks (with the Pro S being stiffer than the Revel's). And don't look now, there's actually another company attempting to use the same shell and sensor implementation. The side buttons on the Revel do feel a lot sturdier than the Pro S. Both of these 'budget mice' just made me want to sell them both and save up for the upcoming Logitech G Pro. Tired of companies not getting the mouse buttons right. They got the great sensor, but the buttons are always suspect for some reason (subjective of course)


----------



## Pirx

how's the cable? looks like it's rubber? is it light, flexible?


----------



## CeeSA

cable is good, like the better zowie cable (there are differences).

@VESPA5

I think I own 12 or 15 Zowie mice. All my Zowies have quieter buttons in every aspect.

I now remember a Ozone Radon with the same kind of loud side buttons. But that the only mouse I remember that could measure that loud sound of the revel.


----------



## Ufasas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeSA*
> 
> cable is good, like the better zowie cable (there are differences).
> 
> @VESPA5
> I think I own 12 or 15 Zowie mice. All my Zowies have quieter buttons in every aspect.
> 
> I now remember a Ozone Radon with the same kind of loud side buttons. But that the only mouse I remember that could measure that loud sound of the revel.


check genius scorpion m600 or how is it called, 3310 sensor, but all mouse buttons are loud as hell, well ozone xenon also on the loudish side


----------



## napilopez

New to the forum, but long time lurker. My thoughts on the Revel.

First off, I have no idea why everyone thinks the Revel is so loud!

I just spent a couple of minutes comparing it directly to the Diamondback Chroma, the G502, G900 and the upcoming G Pro (I'm a reviewer for a tech pub, so I'm getting an early look). The only one that's clearly quieter is the Diamonback and maybe the G502. The others are as loud maybe even a bit louder.

Are the people who think the Revel is loud using the white version? I'm using the matte black 85g; maybe the material used for the glossy white one is louder. Unless Nixeus has changed something during development, I can't see why anyone would think it's abnormally loud. The only button that's louder than average is the middle click, which sounds more like a standard mouse click than the usual soft thump of a middle button. I quite like the clicks overall.

The rest of the mouse is good too. The cable is great - thin and flexible, the side buttons are a bit responsive. I also noticed that it seems to be ever so slightly above it's selected DPI but I thought that was simply because it was so much lighter than the G502 I was testing at the same time. The sensor works wonderfully, of course. The scroll wheel notches are a little less defined that I'd like, but that's about my only gaming performance qualm.

I'm not a pro, but subjectively, the G Pro seems to be just a tinnyyyyy bit more responsive over the two days or so I've been trying it, but then I also prefer the cable on the Revel. I also disagree with Ino on the mouse feet performance - mine glides more smoothly than the G Pro on my QcK. That might just be because of a difference in our grip styles - if you put more weight towards the bottom of the body, I can see how there might be a bit of friction with the bottom end of the mouse.

It won't be my daily driver though. I'm debating the G900 and G Pro right now, as I do like some customization for when I'm not gaming, and even though the G Pro has the same number of buttons as the Revel, turning on G Shift gives me quite a bit more flexibility for general use.

If that doesn't matter to you though, it's in all a great deal for 50 bucks.


----------



## CeeSA

yes, I use the white version. Could be partly the material...

When I say is much louder than any other mouse I own, I said my opinion. I own many, many mice. Why should I lie in this point?

Meanwhile I did exchange all 6 switches. And placed some tape here and there.



Main buttons are not much quieter...

Side buttons are a silence version. Could be also D2F-01F but I want to test/use this one too.

I did file down M1+M2 (pic was taken before)

Klicks feels great know. I miss a software to change/disable the LED and the DPI steps.

Apart from this I am happy with it. I still wonder why the side buttons feels so good with that side-to-down desgin. Zowie should use this for their EC* series.

*edit*

video with sound of the buttons. I did watch it again, the side buttons are a click tool for dog training. All buttons are about 2-3 times louder than all my other mice.


----------



## napilopez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeSA*
> 
> yes, I use the white version. Could be partly the material...
> When I say is much louder than any other mouse I own, I said my opinion. I own many, many mice. Why should I lie in this point?
> 
> Meanwhile I did exchange all 6 switches. And placed some tape here and there.


Oh, i certainly didn't mean that in a derogatory way. More that I was surprised because it seemed th volume impressions were so different from my own, so i wondered what was the reason for that.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *napilopez*
> 
> New to the forum, but long time lurker. My thoughts on the Revel.
> I also disagree with Ino on the mouse feet performance - mine glides more smoothly than the G Pro on my QcK. That might just be because of a difference in our grip styles - if you put more weight towards the bottom of the body, I can see how there might be a bit of friction with the bottom end of the mouse.


Probably also due to variance within each batch. I think if the feet were just 0.2 mm taller there would be no issue.


----------



## frunction

Has anyone said which replacement feet work with the Revel? I want to sand down the ledges around the feet to see if feels smoother on a thicker pad.

After fixing the button pretravel I decided I like the shape and weight of this mouse enough to keep using it. I make a lot of nice shots with it.

I'm with the guys now that have said for the money, this mouse is pretty good! Just may have to do a couple of things to get the feel right.


----------



## Ufasas

Just got mouse and hour ago from amazon/UK, damn 1 day delivery speed! Insane! First thoughts.

Switches *clicks* are not that loud at all, there are way louder mice, scorpion m6, ozone xenon, in game you won't care at all, because - headphones.

Wow, *mousewheel* reminds me abyssus 2014 one. Smooth scrolling, no overscrolling, a tad harder click than g502's, all good overall.

*Non-braided cable* is a great idea! Feels good, but g502's with removed braided cover and zowies' cables are a little bit more flexible.

Glossy top *shell* is good to me, prefer g502 shell more though, or zowie's, good that side grips are not ruberized, omg, i love it!

Pulsating *LED* is not annoying to an eye, green by default, good.

What about *mousefeet*? Don't see what's wrong with those yet like some of us here, maybe need to pop into csgo and q3 soon.

*Weight* a bit lightish after heavy use of g502 in csgo and quake and UT 2016, will need some time to get used to it... But it's in the range of weights I loved before going berserk with g502

*Shape* really reminds me transition from sensei to kana2, not hitting mouse2 accidently, what i love, hated it on kana2, worst ever position of m2, constantly knived teammates in csgo haha, and heard them cursing! Great spacing for middle finger between wheel and dpi button, i love when they leave it like that, same in zowie. Better shape than all of the FK/ZAs, kanas, wmo for me

GONE GAMING! HYPED!


----------



## Hejj

I put in the D2F-01F-T switch for m1 and m2 and now the mouse won't click when fully closed unless the back is slightly elevated









edit: resoldered them and removed the underlay paper and squeezed them real hard so they would be as close as possible and now it works ^^


----------



## turnschuh

@NyaR

Hey what underlay paper?

Was one directly under the old switches or did you put one yourself under the new switches?

The D2F-01F-T are slightly higher than the stock omrons, right?

Well how is the actuation travel compared to before now?


----------



## Hejj

On the original switches there was an electro-static looking underlay paper that was silvery on one side and white on another. It laid between the board and the switch.

The first time I put the switches in I pushed them down and had the paper underneath but they wouldn't activate when the mouse was fully closed.

So I took them back off and removed the underlay paper, then when I put them back on I used the edge of the desk to push them up as pushed down on the board and melted the solder. If you're going to do this operation I suggest also replacing the middleclick YSA switch with the m1/m2 spare because on my first revel it failed within the first two weeks.

I'm not sure that they're higher, I did not take that dimension into account. Also can't really speak on the actuation as I'd need a stock revel to compare. It just feels a little different, I mostly did it out of curiosity and as preventive maintenance for the middle click switch breaking.


----------



## Hejj

Small update: mouse2 stopped working today - it would click but not register so I had to take it apart and resolder the connection. When I did that I took some pics. Solder looks like crap as I re-soldered 4 times.


----------



## turnschuh

Oh wow thank you for the detailed explanation and pics etc! +rep.


----------



## VESPA5

There's much to be said about a $49.99 mouse that you have to take apart yourself, do a little customization and what not just to get it to work properly. Your time and effort to do so doesn't seem to justify the price. It's like buying a brand new car where you end up fixing the engine the second you drive it home.


----------



## Hejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> There's much to be said about a $49.99 mouse that you have to take apart yourself, do a little customization and what not just to get it to work properly. Your time and effort to do so doesn't seem to justify the price. It's like buying a brand new car where you end up fixing the engine the second you drive it home.


What are you talking about? The mouse works perfectly, I was just bored and soldered on different switches for a different click feel. A real analogy would be buying a car and screwing in a different shifter stick or getting different rims as replacing the engine would be akin to replacing the sensor.


----------



## rugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NyaR*
> 
> What are you talking about? The mouse works perfectly, I was just bored and soldered on different switches for a different click feel. A real analogy would be buying a car and screwing in a different shifter stick or getting different rims as replacing the engine would be akin to replacing the sensor.


The mouse has been working wonderfully for me since I've plugged it in. It's comfort and sensor has made me wonder how I spent so much time using the G303 before it. If it wasn't for the G Pro I would have kept this as my daily driver for sure.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NyaR*
> 
> What are you talking about? The mouse works perfectly, I was just bored and soldered on different switches for a different click feel. A real analogy would be buying a car and screwing in a different shifter stick or getting different rims as replacing the engine would be akin to replacing the sensor.


So if the mouse buttons are NOT a major part of a mouse (like an engine is to a car), then what are? The ONLY time I have to take apart a mouse is if the damn buttons are sticking or the RMB feels way off than the LMB. Unless the only posts you are reading are your own, you'll find that this thread has quite a few HONEST experiences of how this mouse is for them.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rugi*
> 
> It's comfort and sensor has made me wonder how I spent so much time using the G303 before it. If it wasn't for the G Pro I would have kept this as my daily driver for sure.


Comfort I can understand, but sensor? how does that play into making you question why you used the 303 for so long?


----------



## rugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Comfort I can understand, but sensor? how does that play into making you question why you used the 303 for so long?


I meant comfort more than anything when I said that. The fact that they have (nearly) identical sensors made the decision very easy to switch.


----------



## SeanyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> So if the mouse buttons are NOT a major part of a mouse (like an engine is to a car), then what are? The ONLY time I have to take apart a mouse is if the damn buttons are sticking or the RMB feels way off than the LMB. Unless the only posts you are reading are your own, you'll find that this thread has quite a few HONEST experiences of how this mouse is for them.


I think you misunderstood the issue. He modded the mouse before he had any issues, and the m2 buttons stopped working because of the mod he did. see below:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NyaR*
> 
> I put in the D2F-01F-T switch for m1 and m2 and now the mouse won't click when fully closed unless the back is slightly elevated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: resoldered them and removed the underlay paper and squeezed them real hard so they would be as close as possible and now it works ^^


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> So if the mouse buttons are NOT a major part of a mouse (like an engine is to a car), then what are?


Try again.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> So if the mouse buttons are NOT a major part of a mouse (like an engine is to a car), then what are? The ONLY time I have to take apart a mouse is if the damn buttons are sticking or the RMB feels way off than the LMB. Unless the only posts you are reading are your own, you'll find that this thread has quite a few HONEST experiences of how this mouse is for them.


Other then the mouse skates it's still working fine and dandy here.


----------



## Hejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> So if the mouse buttons are NOT a major part of a mouse (like an engine is to a car), then what are? The ONLY time I have to take apart a mouse is if the damn buttons are sticking or the RMB feels way off than the LMB. Unless the only posts you are reading are your own, you'll find that this thread has quite a few HONEST experiences of how this mouse is for them.


The buttons were never a problem, I wanted to customize them. The fact that I decided to customize this mouse is a testament to how much I like the mouse rather than how broken it is. You know where the broken mice are? Not plugged in to the computer.

As for the HONEST experiences: some people have an issue with the mouse feet and nixeus is going to send free replacements. Some people don't like how the mouse clicks, that's personal preference not indicative of any error. You state the mouse doesn't work properly, back that up. What's not working?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Other then the mouse skates it's still working fine and dandy here.


Same here. It took a little getting used to the different feeling clicks for the RMB and LMB. Most of my mice have that (with an exception of my Logitech mice, that company has a tendency to do make M1/M2 buttons well)


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NyaR*
> 
> The buttons were never a problem, I wanted to customize them. The fact that I decided to customize this mouse is a testament to how much I like the mouse rather than how broken it is. You know where the broken mice are? Not plugged in to the computer.
> 
> As for the HONEST experiences: some people have an issue with the mouse feet and nixeus is going to send free replacements. Some people don't like how the mouse clicks, that's personal preference not indicative of any error. You state the mouse doesn't work properly, back that up. What's not working?


People have claimed the left and right click are different heights and have different feeling. On an ambi mouse that is not really personal preference and is almost certainly a fault with the manufacturing of the product. Especially considering quite a few people seem to have the problem and quite a few do not.


----------



## SeanyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> People have claimed the left and right click are different heights and have different feeling. On an ambi mouse that is not really personal preference and is almost certainly a fault with the manufacturing of the product. Especially considering quite a few people seem to have the problem and quite a few do not.


The clicks sound different, but don't feel different, at least on my copy.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanyC*
> 
> The clicks sound different, but don't feel different, at least on my copy.


You got lucky. My Revel's RMB had a hollow thunk to it (with a bit of pre-travel) while the LMB was snappy and tactile. They felt too different to ignore. The DM1 Pro S had the same issues as well, only the other way around (LMB shallow, RMB tactile). The Revel is a great mouse, but I returned it. For $20 more, I preordered the upcoming Logitech G Pro. If any company has a good idea of how to make great mouse buttons (with low click latency), it's Logitech.


----------



## turnschuh

I can finally get my revel from the post office today. Hope its good, click wise etc.

*Edit:*

Feels good overall.

RMB sounds more clicky as LMB and LMB sounds a little darker, maybe like a WMO panasonic switch (or what the stock switches are) click but not that bad and a little louder (not as loud as my FK1 clicks, tho).

Even though the sidebuttons sound a little odd (not clicky like on other mice), i kinda like them.
The side button placement (being a little way back, than on the original sensei/xai), is actually good for me.
I can maintain my usual grip and still hit M5 (browser forward) button, where with other mice i had to change my grip a little.
The mousewheel feels cool, i dont know. Has well defined notches, is not really loud. Not sure about the M3 click yet.
The rubberized finish on top feels good, can't tell about the plastic sides yet but right now they feel fine.
Now the mousefeet look really thin. I can also feel a little drag when pulling the mouse down and puttin a little pressure on it, on the softpad. But side to side it feels fine.

Edit#2: the cable is nice too. Zowie like but maybe even better. It does not spin around like a rubberband =)

The only think i am really confused about is, why i had to pay like 10€ (Zollgebühr), when picking it up at the post office.
Anybody from germany who got the mouse from massdrop had to pay it too??


----------



## koenigsegg

hi guys! what a controller use this mouse(avr or arm)?


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koenigsegg*
> 
> hi guys! what a controller use this mouse(avr or arm)?


Neither. It has an 8bit Holtek MCU.


----------



## plyr

Ordered this due to better sensor placement, is it centered?

Using the Fk1+ right now, and I dont think I like this forward sensor that much.

Besides this mouse only the G Pro have a very centered sensor, am I correct?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Ordered this due to better sensor placement, is it centered?
> 
> Using the Fk1+ right now, and I dont think I like this forward sensor that much.
> 
> Besides this mouse only the G Pro have a very centered sensor, am I correct?


I prefer forward a sensor position because it requires less motion, thus a decreased possibility of errors occurring when aiming.

The sensor position in your hand is different depending on your hand size and your grip.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I prefer forward a sensor position because it requires less motion, thus a decreased possibility of errors occurring when aiming.
> 
> The sensor position in your hand is different depending on your hand size and your grip.


Its more like the difference between the WMO and the 1.1a, one had a forward sensor, and the other were centralized, I prefer the centralized.

I really like the Fk1+, but to me it would be the perfect mouse if it had the sensor a few mm to the back.

But I do understand that the forward config have its advantages, more control like you said.


----------



## bond10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Its more like the difference between the WMO and the 1.1a, one had a forward sensor, and the other were centralized, I prefer the centralized.
> 
> I really like the Fk1+, but to me it would be the perfect mouse if it had the sensor a few mm to the back.
> 
> But I do understand that the forward config have its advantages, more control like you said.


Also if the buttons were quieter.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Ordered this due to better sensor placement, is it centered?
> 
> Using the Fk1+ right now, and I dont think I like this forward sensor that much.
> 
> Besides this mouse only the G Pro have a very centered sensor, am I correct?


isnt the sensor pos. on the revel also a little forward? maybe a little less. not sure but i would just try the revel regardless. maybe you grip it differently than the fk1+.


----------



## CorruptBE

It's quite centered with a small bias towards the front... if you have to make a point out of it


----------



## plyr

Mice like sensei and even the DM1 are towards the back. So, have to test everything...


----------



## Fluxify

Would a Deathadder Chroma user like this mouse?


----------



## Shogoki

Why would someone prefer this mouse over the G Pro ? Simple question.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> Why would someone prefer this mouse over the G Pro ? Simple question.


Why would anyone prefer a G Pro over a G303 or vice versa? Shape and price, simple as.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Why would anyone prefer a G Pro over a G303 or vice versa? Shape and price, simple as.


Shape, more stable grip, better scroll wheel and you can 1-3-1.
The Revel don't have anything over the G Pro, except the price. The shapes are, not similar but both ambidextrous and i doubt you'll feel a massive difference when trying them both.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> Shape, more stable grip, better scroll wheel and you can 1-3-1.
> The Revel don't have anything over the G Pro, except the price. The shapes are, not similar but both ambidextrous and i doubt you'll feel a massive difference when trying them both.


Hand cramps for me with the G Pro and none with the Revel. Everyone is different, but the G Pro shape really just didn't work for me.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Hand cramps for me with the G Pro and none with the Revel. Everyone is different, but the G Pro shape really just didn't work for me.


Hand size ?


----------



## Demi9OD

19x9cm. Fairly narrow fingers/small knuckles. It's the ring and pinky that bother me.


----------



## burtmacklinfbi

My hand kept rocking the mouse side to side for me with the G Pro and my hands are 20cm, where as the Revel stays flat.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burtmacklinfbi*
> 
> My hand kept rocking the mouse side to side for me with the G Pro and my hands are 20cm, where as the Revel stays flat.


It's ok for me on the G Pro, but I disliked the older ambi Razer mice because of that. Excessive \_/ shape.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> Why would someone prefer this mouse over the G Pro ? Simple question.


Because the ultra light buttons of G Pro render it useless. I can't find any use to such a mouse, horrible in desktop use, horrible in gaming. And the \_/ shape really destroys comfort in comparison to G100s, unnecessary change.


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Because the ultra light buttons of G Pro render it useless. I can't find any use to such a mouse, horrible in desktop use, horrible in gaming. And the \_/ shape really destroys comfort in comparison to G100s, unnecessary change.


Different people, different opinion . I prefer the G-Pro shape over the G100 one. The \_/ shape makes it easier for me to control it. Also, the buttons on the newer G-Pros are stiffer than on the first batches.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1nos*
> 
> Different people, different opinion . I prefer the G-Pro shape over the G100 one. The \_/ shape makes it easier for me to control it. Also, the buttons on the newer G-Pros are stiffer than on the first batches.


I just got a 1646 batch, and it still was the same. I don't believe its possible to get one with stiffer buttons, I've gone through 3 different G Pro's from 1631 batch to this one. Only the click feel has changed, first one was tactile and clicky on both buttons (though nowhere near G303 awesomeness), second was soft & mushy on both buttons, third is soft & mushy on LMB and tactile RMB.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> I just got a 1646 batch, and it still was the same. I don't believe its possible to get one with stiffer buttons, I've gone through 3 different G Pro's from 1631 batch to this one. Only the click feel has changed, first one was tactile and clicky on both buttons (though nowhere near G303 awesomeness), second was soft & mushy on both buttons, third is soft & mushy on LMB.


Very possible to get stiff buttons (I have 2 with light buttons and 2 with heavy) but all this batch number chasing stuff is going nowhere.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> Very possible to get stiff buttons (I have 2 with light buttons and 2 with heavy) but all this batch number chasing stuff is going nowhere.


Yeah well I guess you can get one if you buy 10 units at a time. Don't have that kind of money though, and I'm just wasting time with these RMA's coming once per month with ultra light buttons.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> Shape, more stable grip, better scroll wheel and you can 1-3-1.
> The Revel don't have anything over the G Pro, except the price. The shapes are, not similar but both ambidextrous and i doubt you'll feel a massive difference when trying them both.


That's just your tastes. () and )( are pretty much completely opposite shapes.


----------



## SmashTV

I've learned to accept the only thing holding me from using this full time is Logitech putting those sweet clicks on their mice all over. Maybe something for Nixeus to keep in mind for the future.









On that note has anyone done anything to lighten the presses? I know it's prob shell design but maybe a diff switch or raised hieght could do some progress on that front.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> I've learned to accept the only thing holding me from using this full time is Logitech putting those sweet clicks on their mice all over. Maybe something for Nixeus to keep in mind for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note has anyone done anything to lighten the presses? I know it's prob shell design but maybe a diff switch or raised hieght could do some progress on that front.


Sanding and putting couple of layers of tape on the clicker tip should do the job.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> Why would anyone prefer a G Pro over a G303 or vice versa? Shape and price, simple as.


this, and the cable. if the sensor is about on par with the 3366, i'll probably sell the g pro and g303 and get 3 g203s instead.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> I've learned to accept the only thing holding me from using this full time is Logitech putting those sweet clicks on their mice all over. Maybe something for Nixeus to keep in mind for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note has anyone done anything to lighten the presses? I know it's prob shell design but maybe a diff switch or raised hieght could do some progress on that front.
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and putting couple of layers of tape on the clicker tip should do the job.
Click to expand...

And then you are left with no feet on the mouse if you live outside US, sure you can re use the feet but its never as good when you removed them and put em back again.
No 3rd party will make feet for the revel, and they don't sell them outside US = sadface.
The clicks are not good, want to try and do that trick as well to see if it somehow makes them more "ok" at least, but can't since I cannot get a hold of feet for the damn mouse.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> And then you are left with no feet on the mouse if you live outside US, sure you can re use the feet but its never as good when you removed them and put em back again.
> No 3rd party will make feet for the revel, and they don't sell them outside US = sadface.
> The clicks are not good, want to try and do that trick as well to see if it somehow makes them more "ok" at least, but can't since I cannot get a hold of feet for the damn mouse.


Making holes in the feet with a screwdriver proved to be least evil, at least for me.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Making holes in the feet with a screwdriver proved to be least evil, at least for me.


Yes, the Revel feet are quite easy to poke, and there's only two.


----------

